# Alter Bridge nuovo album "Fortress"



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2013)

E' in dirittura d'arrivo il nuovo album degli Alter Bridge "Fortress", in uscita il 30 settembre.
Intanto ecco il nuovo singolo: 
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/sAYrAu-jnMY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Tanta energia sicuramente, ma possono fare di più. Spero meglio dell'ultimo album "AB III" , che si non è male, ma è comunque il meno bello della loro discografia, anche perchè dopo quel gran bel disco di "Blackbird", che difficilmente eguaglieranno, le aspettative erano molto alte. Ma da loro che non deludono mai, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Blackbird è per alcuni pezzi un capolavoro...per questo album sono comunque molto fiducioso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Blackbird è per alcuni pezzi un capolavoro...per questo album sono comunque molto fiducioso.


Finalmente qualcuno che commenta


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Settembre 2013)

Sarà un ottobre interessante per me sto aspettando sia gli alterbridge che i pearl jam!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Settembre 2013)

il primo singolo mi piace molto,gli alter bridge sono questi,chi si aspetta di più deve provare a cambiare genere


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il primo singolo mi piace molto,gli alter bridge sono questi,chi si aspetta di più deve provare a cambiare genere


I singoli di AB III e Blackbird gli danno la melma suvvia, così come quelli del primo disco. Possono fare molto ma molto di più.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> I singoli di AB III e Blackbird gli danno la melma suvvia, così come quelli del primo disco. Possono fare molto ma molto di più.



scusa ma in che senso possono fare di più,spiegami il tuo punto di vista,musicalmente cosa ti aspetti in più?


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> scusa ma in che senso possono fare di più,spiegami il tuo punto di vista,musicalmente cosa ti aspetti in più?


Qualcosa di paragonabile ad Open Your Eyes, Broken Wings, Ties That Bind. Questo singolo neanche lontanamente si avvicina a questi pezzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di paragonabile ad Open Your Eyes, Broken Wings, Ties That Bind. Questo singolo neanche lontanamente si avvicina a questi pezzi.



si ok,ma adesso spiegami cosa hanno quei pezzi che hai citato,in più confronto al nuovo singolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2013)

Preferivo il singolo di ABIII personalmente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Settembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si ok,ma adesso spiegami cosa hanno quei pezzi che hai citato,in più confronto al nuovo singolo


Questo singolo ha sonorità che si sono già sentite nel disco di Tremonti, che tra l'altro non è che mi sia piaciuto.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2013)

Penso che difficilmente ripeteranno il clamoroso disco di esordio One Day Remains, uno dei miei album preferiti in assoluto (e io ascolto tutt'altro). Ma Kennedy e Tremonti sono una garanzia, non vedo l'ora di andarmeli a vedere dal vivo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Questo singolo ha sonorità che si sono già sentite nel disco di Tremonti, che tra l'altro non è che mi sia piaciuto.



bhè ma gli alter bridge sono questi ormai,se noti bene ogni album che è uscito ha sempre avuto sonorità più tendenti al metal e allo stile di tremonti se vogliamo dirla così,nel nuovo singolo c'è il doppio pedale anche nelle strofe e i riff sono sempre più violenti e questo definitivo passaggio è stato effettuato con AB III,e soprattutto con Isolation che secondo me come tipologia di canzone non è affatto diversa da addicted to pain. Hanno definitivamente abbandonato(per fortuna, imho) lo stile post-grunge tipo creed e peral jam al quale prima si ispiravano troppo secondo me e che li limitava palesemente. AB III è un album dal punto di vista tecnico a un livello elevato. E il nuovo singolo ancor di più soprattutto come coordinazione del gruppo(inoltre sento molto meglio anche le linee di basso fino cosa che fino a blackbird non riuscivo assolutamente a sentire). Sono un musicista e cantante e ti posso assicurare che piuttosto che regredire come dici tu per me sono migliorati e si stanno evolvendo andando a finire dove meritano di stare per le loro capacità, ovvero nel metal o se vogliamo dirla tutta nell'alternative metal di cui secondo me a questo punto sono i migliori esponenti,myles sfrutta ancora meglio la sua voce,respira perfettamente ed è pulitissimo così come marshall alla batteria,precisissimo in ogni cosa che fa. Inoltre i testi mi sembrano anche più "impegnati" e seri confronto agli scorsi album.

Se poi mi parli di un gusto prettamente personale ok,ma ritenere una classica "ballata" come broken wings o watch over you capolavori e dire per giunta che possono fare di meglio e che sono regrediti,per me è una bestemmia enorme


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Gran bel disco, consigliato a tutti.


----------

